
DHS had access to messages from Portland protesters, document shows - ycnews
https://www.chron.com/news/article/DHS-had-access-to-messages-from-Portland-15450458.php
======
refurb
_had neither collected nor exploited or analyzed information obtained from the
devices or accounts of protesters or detainees_

I'm assuming this is just carefully chosen words - "from the devices or
accounts".

If the DHS has someone undercover who asked and got permission to join the
Telegram group, then the DHS could say "we didn't collect or analyze data from
the devices or accounts".

------
bladegash
I am not going to comment on the propriety of conducting these activities.
However, it appears they had access to electronic communications that were
publicly available/accessible. This is akin to viewing someone's non-private
Facebook profile and/or Twitter account. By the headline of this article, I
had access to their communications too!

It has been well established that the 4th Amendment does not apply to when
there is no reasonable expectation of privacy. Legalities aside, I would be
concerned about how that information is used/what is done with it.

